# My web portfolio



## marcoregalia (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi,
my name is Marco, I am a young Italian photographer and this is my online portfolio

deleted

Have a look at the images and tell me your opinion!

Ciao!

Marco


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 7, 2005)

One post is sufficient. Two posts promoting yourself will get you noticed. Four posts dotted around will get you classed as a spammer and treated accordingly.
Please don't do this again.


----------



## bethany138 (Nov 7, 2005)

SCHMACK!


----------

